# Post your best picture!



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I am totally into pictures right now! I want to see the best picture you have ever taken of your dog. I know we all got one that takes out breath away, so get out those photo albums or start digging through your computer folders.

I will start it off with one I just took a day ago and already posted in a different thread, but this picture is what has me picture hungry now. It is just so beautiful I cant stop looking at it. He just looks so noble and beautiful


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## libbenstein (Aug 23, 2010)

so hard to choose but right now it has to be this one of the boys


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

This is one of my favs of BB










My fav of Kira










My fav of JC


----------



## Big Paws Up (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know if it there best, but it is my favorite.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Sam at around nine months old ;-)


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Not my best, but my favorite. Father being a "not dog" person.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Dragonfly7 (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are all great pics!

Shayley









Shayley









Shayley










Kizzie









Kaige


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali, a year old









Kaytu (only had her a week)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

My fav of Deja


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Misty a few weeks ago:











Sierra a few weeks after we adopted her:










Working on getting my favorite of the girls together uploaded...


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Love this one of my Loki


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

These are some of my favorites of Lola.


----------



## maggie3kais (Aug 19, 2011)

Maybe not my best but my favorites.
Marley shortly after we got him








Marley and daddy at the park


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

such wonderful pictures!

Winter:









and i had a hard time picking for chisum xD: ( taken when i first got him)


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Kiba last winter.


kiba14 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Kibasdad said:


> Kiba last winter.
> 
> 
> kiba14 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


Great picture! Beautiful dog, but a great picture from a photography perspective as well.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I've probably posted these somewhere on the site before, but here are my favourites:

Jame and Akela:









Jame:









Jame (with Léon in the background):









Léon:

















Cortex:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

One of My favorites of Hawkeye tho I have MANY favorites









And this is my favorite of Kechara









altho this one of Kechara (and Hawk) is a VERY close second favorite


----------



## jessicapulido (Oct 19, 2011)

How do you all post pictures?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

jessicapulido said:


> How do you all post pictures?


You have to upload your pictures to a site like Photobucket and then use the direct link that they give you at the bottom of your pictures when you mouse over them and paste them into your thread using the "Insert Image" option when you do a quick reply or make a post.


----------



## jessicapulido (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> You have to upload your pictures to a site like Photobucket and then use the direct link that they give you at the bottom of your pictures when you mouse over them and paste them into your thread using the "Insert Image" option when you do a quick reply or make a post.


Or use the IMG link through photobucket.


----------



## Budgiebonkers (Oct 13, 2011)

I think thats all


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Or use the IMG link through photobucket.


Or this . Chaos always has better answers than me :| it's not fair!
I use the direct link.


----------



## jessicapulido (Oct 19, 2011)

The Siberian husky is Damian, the other is a Belgian Malinois named Gunny.


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

This is my all time favorite picture of Brittany. I have quite a few others I like of her. But we were in this old cemetary in this gorgeous lighting. When she looked up as if remembering those who were buried there. I liked the emotion. Though in honesty she was looking at a squirrell. 









And this is my best picture of Bello. Not my favorite. But what I consider my best of him. Though I do love it a lot. My current favorite is in my signature.


----------



## cloudj9 (Oct 20, 2011)

this is Muffy been trying to get him to pose. lol




























aww i love this thread, all of these dogs look great i feel like hugging all of them.

except for that one dog that looks like it wants to kill the other one. lol


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm not a photographer, so I don't know that I have "best" pictures of the dogs. Ones I like, though... One of my favorites of Alvin is in my signature. Others:




























I don't have a single picture of Pumbaa that even approaches photographic artistry. I do have a nice one of my deceased cat, though. Uh, when she was alive, that is.


----------



## CareBearStare (Dec 19, 2009)

I have so many favourite pictures of the dogs, it was hard to narrow my choices down.

I love this dog so much that it hurts. He is my heart, as well as several other vital organs. When he looks at me like this I can't help myself from squishing his muzzle and burying my face into him.









He is rarely without a toy, and this one is his favourite. It frequently doubles as a pillow.









I feel like this picture summarizes Pig perfectly. She is such a fun dog. She would go all day if you let her and still be game for more. 









She was actually mid yawn in this one, but she's such a little snark monster that this just seems so fitting.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Great pics! Here's mine.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Dakota - 




























Tristan -


----------



## Bumble (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

I really like this one of Copper.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

FilleBelle said:


> I'm not a photographer, so I don't know that I have "best" pictures of the dogs. Ones I like, though... One of my favorites of Alvin is in my signature. Others:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW!!! What a gorgeous cat picture.....and cat too! I don't want to leave out your dog......he is a cutie too!


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, all these pictures are so gorgeous! Great job everyone!!


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> Great picture! Beautiful dog, but a great picture from a photography perspective as well.


Why thank you, he's usually doesn't cooperate with having his picture taken.
A couple more pics I really like.

I'm watching you.

tdhc1 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr

Sunning himself on a cool fall day.

fallkiba3 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

These are by far the best of Roomba


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Abbylynn said:


> WOW!!! What a gorgeous cat picture.....and cat too! I don't want to leave out your dog......he is a cutie too!


Thanks. The cat is Spot and she was definitely a looker. The picture was a total accident, though. We had just bought the pile of mini pumpkins to decorate our Thanksgiving dinner table. We took them out of a grocery bag and just left them, then turned around to see that Spot had posed herself with them perfectly.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

I love this shot of Brody and our foster Charlotte. He owns my heart. It also illustrates how different their personalities are very well.


----------



## ~Flying Coolie~ (Oct 22, 2011)

What a character! 








One of my fav's!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Way too hard to decide! 

Ozzie:




















I can't find the picture of Ty that I like the best, but this one always makes me smile. He was such a happy little puppy!








I have lots of them together because they are always together!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Cats! My two boys. In case you haven't noticed, my pets are named after mountains 

Everest









He loved his "mini me" foster baby. She was always with him.









Zebulon

















_Note: they are indoor cats, he was outside for photos only. He loves the snow!_


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Speaking of fosters, I used to foster feral cats and domesticate them. Amazing to have to corner a cat and force it in a crate with gloves on, and a week later they love to be pet and picked up! I apparently had a gift with it, I miss doing it. Here are some of my favorite pics of a few of them.

Butterscotch, my first foster kitty









Lexus, my second. Angry pic, but I love the capture. Yes, the crate is flithy dirty. It's the one she came in, and at the point of the photo she was launching herself at my hands if they came too close so it was impossible for me to clean it. Two months later, I could hold her on her back like a baby. She is the only foster I ever seriously considered keeping.









This one is Chloe, I loved her markings. Very sweet girl and was always following Zeb around and rubbing on him. She wasn't feral or anything, just needed a foster.









Then I started fostering the babies, weaned but too young to be adopted.
I named this guy Monster after having him home for less than 5 seconds. Very rambunctious, constantly meowing, and I don't think he slept for 3 days. He was busy plotting how to conquer the world.









My last foster, Sierra. Gorgeous markings and a very sweet, feminine head. I had her less than a week and she lost nearly half her weight despite eating well so I rushed her back in to the shelter. She was very very sick and I know she was found as a stray. Not sure what happened with her. I stopped fostering at that point because holidays were coming so I was traveling, and then we got Denali.


----------



## LenaCara (May 11, 2011)

I love these pictures so I thought I would add my favorites from this week. This is Josie, the dog everyone said would be 50+ lb that is pretty much fully grown at 27.5lb. 

Looking rediculous cause it's what she does.









And in full on sleep mode.


----------



## Taucross (Oct 23, 2011)

my favorite, well so far ...


----------

